# Daily Drver Auto Insurance



## DSW (Jul 28, 2012)

I cannot find an insurance company that will give me the extra coverage needed for a daily driver. I have a really nice 69 Lemans that I drive every day. It has been a labor of love & hate (it’s so complicated these days). I have done a lot of modern upgrades = a lot of $$$. Has anyone found auto insurance without all of the restrictions? 

Thank you,

Dave... DSW


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

My '67 GTO was my first classic car, and like you I wanted the ability to drive it whenever and wherever, so I went through this back in September.

I ended up ignoring Hagerty's and such and just called up my regular auto insurance carrier. We ended up going with a stated value policy, carrying full collision/liability/fire/theft. My agent's words to me were that I could take it on a road trip that night to visit my friend 2 states away and wrap it around a tree, and it'd be covered.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

I also carry a stated value policy, I drive mine quite often. Wasn't as easy as the above posted stated bit worth the hassle. I had to pay out of pocket for an appraisal. And have to have the car is pete for damage yearly. And reapraised if any change to the plan. I switched carries last year and it was the same with the new carrier. But we have a value I am happy with, same value as hagarty but pay alot more.


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

On the appraisals: My carrier doesn't require me to do yearly appraisals, but I was required to send in photos of the car, and if I ever want to adjust the stated value I will have to have it appraised first.

In my case, I only did a stated value for what I paid for the car, and since the price wasn't outrageous and I had just bought it 2 days prior, they were okay with that.


----------



## DSW (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you, I’ll call my agent about a "stated value policy". 

After answering a bunch of questions with Hagerty they told me that they had nothing for me and hung up, like BANG…, not kidding.

SSnakeAce, what company did they set you up with?

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

Hagerty did the same to me when I gave them an expected annual mileage of 10000 miles. 

Not sure I follow on your question about 'what company did they set you up with'. It's just part of my normal insurance at this point - I get the one bill that covers both my GTO and my truck.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I have mine insured as a daily driver through Selective Ins Co of SC. No limitations. I did need an appraisal for them to agree to my stated value. They have not mentioned a re-appraisal, but if for some reason the value goes way up, I may want to have one redone. Because it is my third car, full coverage was somewhere around $350 per year. Not bad considering insurance rates in RI are very high. That ends up being only a fraction of what I pay for my other two cars (one of which worth way less than the LeMans).

Good luck and share what you are able to find.


----------



## Crowbelly (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a stated value policy with Classic Auto & Car insurance. They have mileage tiers, I chose 3000 miles a year and pleasure use because that's about all I get to drive it since I work away from home. Not sure how high the tiers go.

I did it all on line with them... stated value of $36,000 (since there was only a small incremental increase, I went high), $0 deductible. $365 a year. I like the $2000 spare parts coverage that comes with every policy. I did not need an appraisal. Just sent them photos.

This is from their website:

Tiered mileage plans are tailored to your needs for your antique auto insurance policy.
Unused plan mileage rolls over to your next antique car insurance policy term.
Agreed value with inflation guard protects you in case of loss and is included with our base antique car insurance policy.
Modifications are automatically covered with no restrictions when you have one of our antique auto insurance plans.
Partial losses are not adjusted for betterment or depreciation according to our antique car insurance policies.
Newly acquired and replacement vehicles are automatically covered for $50,000 for 30 days from the date of purchase with our muscle car insurance policies with increased limits available.
Roadside assistance is included for $75/occurrence with every antique car insurance policy with upgrades available.
Spare parts and accessories are covered up to $2,000 with increased limits available for your antique auto policy.
Pet coverage and trip interruption are included with all of our muscle car insurance policies.
Foreign coverage is available to add to your muscle car auto policy if you drive outside the country.

Classic Car Insurance for Collectors, Antique, Exotic & Old Cars


----------



## mother (Oct 18, 2015)

Crowbelly said:


> I have a stated value policy with Classic Auto & Car insurance.


FYI They won't write a policy if your car doesn't get parked in a closed and locked garage...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Grundy does offer a policy to fit your needs.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

With Haggerty.....do they have mileage Police ??????


----------



## mother (Oct 18, 2015)

SANDU002 said:


> Grundy does offer a policy to fit your needs.


I couldn't find one. None of the classic car / agreed value companies would talk to me once I didn't have a private locked garage. I even had one guy tell me "Go rent a storage unit and send us pictures of the car in it". 

Was a real source of aggravation, and waste of hours of my time.

Thankfully I've got a driver quality car right now, so I don't need agreed value and State Farm was willing to write a policy for a '65 (surprisingly few companies will), but I'm going to have to figure something out before I invest too much more money in this thing.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I was assuming you keep it in a garage.


----------



## MacsGTO (Jul 18, 2010)

I use American Collectors and they work on a tier program as well. My plan has some other optional items but the main part is 7500 miles per year, you can drive it under any condition, not just for shows and such. It does have to be garaged however and we did have to agree on a "valued" price which was a few thousand above what I owe.


----------



## 88redconvert (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a stated value policy with state farm


----------



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

There is a difference between stated value and agreed value,agreed value being the better bet. Note that insurance companies do not like to pay out.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been with Grundy for 10+ years. 2014 was $226 annually, 2015 was $252 annually and this year 2016 is $382 annually. Comp and Col had almost doubled. :-( Are these guys paying a lot of claims or what??

*Follow up:* Called and asked why the jump. Found out that they have been doing $1500 a year increase automatically on agreed value. No request for re-appraisals this way? End result, recalculated and came out to $12 more than 2015 rate. :eek2:


----------

